# مجموعة كتب عن جريان الموائع Fluid Flow



## NOC_engineer (9 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
مجموعة قيمة ومفيدة ... عن جريان الموائع:
Fluid Flow Theory
Pumped Systems
Flow Through Pipes
Hydrostatics


----------



## رمزة الزبير (9 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله بك.


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (23 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك ولكن اتمنى ان تتاكد من الروابط حيث ان كتابين من هذه الكتب (pumped system , hydrostatics) لا يعملان .. تحياتي


----------



## NOC_engineer (25 مارس 2012)

أخي العزيز .. الرابطان المذكوران يعملان بشكل صحيح .. وقد جربتتهما للتو.


----------



## Tarek Guelmois (26 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك أخي*


----------

